# what kind of plant is this



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

pic didn't post.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah i'm trying figure this out.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt208/tednms/102_0799.jpg


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

To big?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yep, try again. In the meantime, I'll leave the URL.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It appears to be buckwheat.


----------



## Beekeeper's hubby (Jun 5, 2009)

Buckwheat. Probably Mancan


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Beekeeper's hubby said:


> Buckwheat. Probably Mancan


Yep, thats what it is.


----------

